# LIke to Sell my 335d - What is fair price



## DieselLover (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post and want to thank everyone on sharing their knowledge. I learnt a lot about Bimmers from the forum.

I will be moving to Australia over next few months and cant take car even through I love to, due to RHD restriction.

Therefore I am thinking of parting with lovely 335d. Following are specs of my car.

1. 335D - Space Gray Metallic
2. Convenience Package: Alarm, Park Distance control, Comfort access, Rear sunshade.
3. Premium Package. 
4. Navigation Package.
6. Ipod and USB adapter
7. About 16k miles.
8. About 95% highway mileage.

Car has never seen track and is in pristine condition. No accident or rash driving. Built MSRP was about $53,000.

Also car has about *2 1/2 years of original maintenance + warranty left on it. *

Data is very sparse on 335d and since I have more warranty left on the car I cant really trust Kbb number.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

What year is it? If you have a CarMax close to you take it to them. If it's accident free and clean they will make you a cash offer on the spot. The amount they offer will be at or slightly above the going cash wholesale value for your area. If you were going to buy another BMW you could do as well or better at a BMW dealer but since you need to sell, I am betting that unless you find an individual who wants to buy it outright the amount offered by CarMax will be as good as you can get.​
I recently traded my 335d on an A4. It was an '11 with just short of 40K miles. Fairly well loaded, stickered for $53K. It was very clean and accident free. CarMax offered me $31K. I ended up trading for an A4 and got the same amount, $31K, as a trade. Since MD charges tax on the difference between your trade and your purchase, trading was the better option. Good luck but you will find the market for a used BMW diesel is sparse. Most shoppers are not looking for a diesel. Sad, but true.​


----------



## DieselLover (Mar 24, 2013)

Its 2011

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## DieselLover (Mar 24, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> What year is it? If you have a CarMax close to you take it to them. If it's accident free and clean they will make you a cash offer on the spot. The amount they offer will be at or slightly above the going cash wholesale value for your area. If you were going to buy another BMW you could do as well or better at a BMW dealer but since you need to sell, I am betting that unless you find an individual who wants to buy it outright the amount offered by CarMax will be as good as you can get.​
> I recently traded my 335d on an A4. It was an '11 with just short of 40K miles. Fairly well loaded, stickered for $53K. It was very clean and accident free. CarMax offered me $31K. I ended up trading for an A4 and got the same amount, $31K, as a trade. Since MD charges tax on the difference between your trade and your purchase, trading was the better option. Good luck but you will find the market for a used BMW diesel is sparse. Most shoppers are not looking for a diesel. Sad, but true.​


Just wondering why you went to A4. If I could take my d to Australia I would have. Rhd conversion is a bummer and bmw's there seem to be priced like they are gold plated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> What year is it? If you have a CarMax close to you take it to them. If it's accident free and clean they will make you a cash offer on the spot. The amount they offer will be at or slightly above the going cash wholesale value for your area. If you were going to buy another BMW you could do as well or better at a BMW dealer but since you need to sell, I am betting that unless you find an individual who wants to buy it outright the amount offered by CarMax will be as good as you can get.​
> I recently traded my 335d on an A4. It was an '11 with just short of 40K miles. Fairly well loaded, stickered for $53K. It was very clean and accident free. CarMax offered me $31K. I ended up trading for an A4 and got the same amount, $31K, as a trade. Since MD charges tax on the difference between your trade and your purchase, trading was the better option. Good luck but you will find the market for a used BMW diesel is sparse. Most shoppers are not looking for a diesel. Sad, but true.​


Maybe not in your area, but the d's are in fairly high demand in SoCal.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

DieselLover said:


> Just wondering why you went to A4. If I could take my d to Australia I would have. Rhd conversion is a bummer and bmw's there seem to be priced like they are gold plated.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Bimmer App


I really enjoyed my 335d, it was my first diesel but may not be my last. I was afraid to keep it after the warranty expired and I didn't want to spend $3500 on an extra 2 years of coverage. I wanted to give Audi a shot and wanted a car that would be fun to drive and get decent mileage. I finally found an A4 with a manual tranny and the sport package. So far, so good. I like the way it drives and the Quattro is really nice. I will likely trade it when I retire in a year or so. Considering an A6 3.0TDI or a 535d if I decide to go with a diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I sold my 335d, Carmax offered not much less than I had been asking for in all my online ads. All the people who responded to my ads offered thousands less than I was asking for. My lesson learned was I should have gone to Carmax at first. Although I sold my car to Texas Direct because they offered a little more and the end of it all I got about $100-200 more than I had been asking for.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 2010 335d for sale (sport, premium, leather, heated seats, sunroof, split seats, 46k miles, under warranty thru Dec, great cosmetic condition) that Carmax offered me 25k for. Therefore I am trying to sell in the high twenties privately while i wait for my f30 to arrive. When i get closer to delivery date, i will put it on autotrader and get an updated quote from Carmax.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think Carmax offered me $23k for my 2009 w/32k miles and only option the car had was metallic paint. Texas Direct offered me $23.6k. I had ads on a few forums, autotrader, and cars.com all for $24k and was just about to drop those to $23k because all offers I was getting were thousands less than my for sale price. I ended up getting a check from BOA for $560ish after the note was paid off. So I actually got a little more than my online asking prices. The only bad thing is I was out the cost of the two online ads and I think three months of car note and insurance payments. I should just drove to those places initially. I originally asked $25k in all my ads because multiple dealerships offered me $25k trade in value. When my car was for sale I would watch ads for 335d cars and really seemed like a lot of cars were going no where. My searching of ads was statewide but more specific to the 2009 year model since was trying to figure out selling price ranges.


----------

